# 8 x 72 3HP Jointer from Santa



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good review Ken. It's too bad about your initial problems. I hope that the machine works well for you in the long run.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

You should have went after comp. first and grizzly at the same time, it was the freight comp. fault and there had to be insurance on the shipping. I would have went after a new jointer, good luck with, I just got a new 6 inch from them and every thing was right on.
Chuck


----------



## gvales (Dec 30, 2011)

When I went to pick my stuff up from ups freight, I got to watch and witness how badly the freight is handled! It was scary. I don't know how all freight isn't damaged!


----------



## hasbeen (Jan 18, 2011)

Greetings from the socialist capital of America - California.
There is more than one reason they call it the *'left coast'?*

My friend bought a new motor from Grizzly for his metal lathe. Major problems not only with the motor but also with customer service to the point that they refuse to sell to him anymore.

Lee
Moreno Valley's local has-been.
Servant of the Living God.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

hasbeen,

Are you thinking of getting out of the "left coast" ?
The state is off the wall crazy!


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

here is hoping it works for you -


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Dang, sorry about your troubles. That sucks.
I somehow know that you will get this thing going in its full glory. And boy, will that be nice.
8 inches and 3hp - zow. Give it some love and enjoy.

Steve


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

I have the same jointer and I love it! I end up using the hand plane on my wood after the jointer anyhow so the regular cutters are plenty good enough for that. Good buy!


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just when I thought of buying a table saw from Grizzly instead of paying a premium for a similar Shop 
Fox saw I see this. Makes me think the $200 premium for setup, tuned and ready to go and 2 year warranty might be worth it. I think this might have pushed me over the edge.


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

Great review Ken; specifically about straight vs. helical cutters, and even though it wasn't in the condition anyone would/should expect after paying close to a 1000 after you factor in your labor it's still very nice and I'm still very envious. Take care of yourself


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL Jointer!

Nice Santa! You must have been a good boy! LOL

I can't picture using a desktop for years!

Glad you got upgraded… !


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Ken -

I actually had the same jointer at my house for about a week before sending it back to Grizzly. There were all kinds of QA issues with mine. I actually did not even get it set up to cut before it was time to send mine back, so just curious how pleased you are w/ the performance.

I ended up getting the G0490 instead, and it had none of the QA problems I saw w/ the 656.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Once up and running I have been happy other than the fence issue I need to correct as mentioned in review. I do realize the one thing in life is normally true, is you get what you pay for. Grizzly offers some good deals but at times it feels like you're dealing with Harbor Freight. They are so big and could be so much better, but what can you do? I have read reviews from other on different companies and them having the same problems.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Great review, Ken. You mentioned that the box was in good shape but the jointer looked like it was dropped. That implies it was damaged before it was shipped, meaning someone at Grizzly shipped a tool they knew was damaged. Is that a fair assessment?


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

I have the spiral cutter (with the small square cutters) and I can tell you it is no myth that they can leave lines in the wood. The cutters are indexed but it is real easy for one of them not to seat properly. If any one of them is off by just a micron, you'll get a line. When I got my jointer the cutting squares were frozen in place and it was impossible to loosen their screws without stripping the heads. Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgh! Can you believe they ended up sending me a complete upper half of the jointer? How do they make any money. The shipping costs must eat them alive. Customer service is also hit or miss as you found out. Not to mention all the hassles to make sure the delivery truck has a lift gate and the driver has a rolling stand that can be used to roll the crate into your shop. Honestly I don't know of any equipment company other than Saw Stop that is any better. SawStop nails it in every category.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Freight Co's … AArrgh!! I had a piece delivered (some time ago) and the driver rolled it off the truck and let it drop to the ground. As I yelled "what the h*** are you doing!, he told me that "These things are well packed and it won't hurt them" ... I refused the box and sent it back.
And to think guys like that are on our highways!!
The point is that freight drivers just don't care, It's a PITA for them because it's heavy.
I doubt that the guys at Grizzley did the damage as ChuckC suggested, I would think more that the frieght Co. is guilty. IMHO. 
Anything that is shipped by a freight Co. is subject to damage.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

^^ Actually, I suggested the opposite. If the box looked fine I would think the damage occurred before it was shipped.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I too have a grizzly spiral cutterhead, and it CAN leave lines, like newtim said. I have found that the straight knives leave a better finish on jointed/planed wood, but the lines the spiral cutter head sometimes leaves is easy to clean up with a scraper or hand plane.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I saw on Rough Cut where he knew he was going to get little ridges…
... he took a hand plane and very lightly planed them off…

He did good…

He made a cool Tool Cabinet project…

Just he and the Tool Cabinet… nothing else… It was so COOL…

... just like Norm… but a sped-up version…

It was 100% Tommy Mac… for a change…

Very nice!

Tommy Mac, thank you very much!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have to agree that this was dropped at the factory and let go as the box was in perfect shape. As for the customer service part, I now know to ask for an action report number, and make sure I have their name and extension. I have to believe that Upper Management is unaware of these negative reviews on different websites.

When I posted here on Lumberjocks that one of my Triton Routers caught fire, Triton as I found out monitors woodworking websites for comments on their products. The head of RD in England called me and had me send it directly to him for them to troubleshoot the problem. He sent me a brand-new one 3 Day Express for free. Now that is customer service. I now have 2 Tritons. It would be so easy for Grizzly to fix the things we complain about on here but I think they are just too big. SawStop is looking more and more like my next purchase. It's too bad, I like the polar colors LOL


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

My jointer runs like new money after I set it up correctly and I also pick mine up at the UPS warehouse so I control the delivery situation


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

the only thing your gonna get for sure when you place a order is icewater at your favorite RESTAURANT


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have this jointer. Love it!

Straight knives

The bracket that attaches the fence had its opening crooked; sent me a new one licking split


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought my GO5086 used from Craigs list. I had to do a lil "tweekin", but, that baby is straight n true, and it'll eat up some hardwoods. I only take about 1/32" at a time. Good luck with it. Thnx for the review.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've read that the Helical Heads don't do as well with the cut quality on Softwoods as they do on Hardwoods.
Best wishes with your new "toy" , Ken : )


----------

